# Setting up my new Clausing 1500



## TheArsonSmith (Oct 12, 2018)

Acquired, leveled, and powered:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaJ6NPEG05LmU6gMo3UA6y5CPAOArapLM


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## westsailpat (Oct 12, 2018)

Congrats on getting the machine and taking the time to get the machine set up right . Tell us a bit about yourself and your plans about machining .


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm really surprised how much the concrete has shifted under this thing.  I'm going to have to add shim plates as now the leveling bolts are maxed out in the front and min in the back.  It almost feels like I'm reading something wrong, but the floor has dropped more than a half an inch over ~2 feet.


----------



## rpmMan (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice work... i have a nearly identical machine to yours and have been contemplating replacing the rpc it came with, and going the vfd route...

You are probably aware of this but in general you would rarely if ever start up the lathe with the spindle engaged. I see you noted that the clutch / brake may need adjustment. I would sort that out right away.. the 1500 manual is fairly detailed about this.. and the folks in kalamazoo still have small parts etc...

One of the best things about using a vfd is the ability to soft start the motor, i.e a 5 - 10 second accel up to full speed removes a lot stress from the system.. especially when coupled with a vari drive system which may have been shut down at max or some high speed . 

If and when i get around to setting mine up I would for sure use the soft start , but let the motor / vari drive coast to stop.. i.e. 0 decel time..

The clausing has a pretty good speed selection but  i can see a need for occasionally fine tuning a speed or slowing down to 20 rpm or so... really the best of both worlds..

Hard to imagine what is going on with your concrete.. short of checking the concrete with a level.. i am pretty impressed with the way clausing set up the mounting feet.. note that once leveled accurately the machine will take a while to stabilize... and i would  check it again after a week and then again in a month or so.. and generally once or twice a year or prior to doing any precise work..

rich


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Oct 17, 2018)

It seems the clutch warms up and then wont disengage.  It works fine for 10-15 minutes then it wont disengage.  Odd because the clutch is only warm to the touch.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds like something in the clutch or linkage is too tight.


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Oct 19, 2018)

It's been behaving for a while now.  I'll wait and see if it starts acting up again.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 19, 2018)

OK.  Could also have been stiff from dis-use.


----------

